
The Falcon Heavy is an absurdly low-cost heavy lift rocket - _JamesA_
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/three-years-of-sls-development-could-buy-86-falcon-heavy-launches/
======
tomkat0789
Ever since the falcon heavy launch, I've been meaning to do a cost comparison
between building an offshore oil platform vs a new ISS or a moon base. Falcon
heavy doesn't have much business now, but I wonder if falcon heavy itself can
create the business?

